# I'm looking for a good reverb pedal.



## Tiarhlu (Dec 15, 2008)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Aden (Dec 15, 2008)

For guitar, I'm assuming. http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/reviews/guitar_effects/boss/rv-5_digital_reverb/index.html


----------



## Mercy (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, it might not be exactly what you're looking for, but I use a Line 6 Pod xt Live, and it's got about 20 different reverb effects, some of which I think are great.  If you're not looking for an all in one sort of thing though, maybe check out this beast:
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Line-6-ToneCore-Verbzilla-Pedal?sku=150397


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 15, 2008)

That Boss pedal looks pretty good. I'll keep it in mind.

I was looking at the Verbzilla too, but then was reading that it's really noisy and some of the sounds don't actually sound like the samples. So I'm not sure considering the price.


----------

